# finally on a moots!



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

this has been a few years in the making, but glad to finally be on a TI bike. first test ride was maybe 20 miles on a mix of different pavement and some hills. Almost got off on one point on a section of chip seal to verify that it was actually chip seal since it felt way too smooth.

very happy with it so far.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice bulid! Glad to hear your happy with the bike, I am Moots guy as well and it is a great ride. Got to go check out the factory in Steamboat last summer and really enjoyed it. Very cool bunch of people!


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations - I like your build choices and wish you the very best!


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous ride.

why so many spacers if custom, why not longer head tube?


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

where did it say it was custom, 97% of the moots out there are stock sizes


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

its a stock size frame. My last bike had 2cm less spacers which would put me right on top of the headset on the moots but i thought i would try a more upright position and see how i like it.

so far i'm liking it from a comfort standpoint but hate it when descending in the drops. it feels way too high there but maybe i'll get used to it or drop a spacer all together.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

digby said:


> its a stock size frame. My last bike had 2cm less spacers which would put me right on top of the headset on the moots but i thought i would try a more upright position and see how i like it.
> 
> so far i'm liking it from a comfort standpoint but hate it when descending in the drops. it feels way too high there but maybe i'll get used to it or drop a spacer all together.


Dig - I had the same experience with my fitting - My LBS (whom I trust implicitly) was on phone with Jon from Moots during one of my sessions - they like the longer seatpost and don't mind adding the extra spacers up front - I too will likely drop 1 or 2 when I get a little more fit in the spring but for now I am comfortable and not out of spec - so I'm happy.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats! Very nice looking ride. How do you like the Zipp 101's?


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

Very clean build. Congrats!


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you a size 54cm?








Sweet ride.


----------



## cstpeter (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful build. The Zipps, the King cages...couldn't be better. Enjoy!


----------



## cstpeter (Aug 3, 2011)

Chico's post is pretty damn funny, btw.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

cstpeter said:


> Chico's post is pretty damn funny, btw.


 Thanks, cst. After I posted it I was hoping it didn't come off TOO creepy.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Very sorted bike, very nice. Good looking floor too


----------

